# Taser resistance Kung Fu training



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> I used to do iron body kung fu training.


I used to eat Kung Pow Chicken. It gave me a rubber body.



> I could lay on a bed of nails and have cinderblocks broken on my chest with a sledgehammer.


Groovy! Physics works on you too! Anybody can do those things. No training required. It all has to do with physics.



> Steel wire could be wrapped around my body and using chi I could make it break off my body.


No you couldn't. Paging Dr. Exaggeration.



> I could break wood with my shins and forearms.


Balsa?



> I could kick a metal post with my shin and make it ring, and not feel pain.


Why would you do something like that?



> I used to hold the kung fu horse stance for an hour while holding myfists in the air. My sifu and other students would beat on me with various painful flogging devices. After a few months my body changed. I could receive severe beating and the pain and bruising didn't happen anymore.


Yes it did. No amount of meditation or training or anything else can stop the physical forces of reality. You can't stop bruising simply by holding a kung fu stance.



> One of the things being taught by kung fu masters is complete resistance to pepper spray. Within 6 months you will be able to resist most pepper spray attacks. After 2 to 3 years, almost complete immunity.


**COUGH**BS*COUGH**



> I tried the training for pepper spray resistance. After a few months what happened to me was I got a huge adrenalin rush from pepper spray. I had huge strength surge and would become unstoppable much like my ancestral viking berserker.


That's fantastic. I used to be able to stop bullets with my teeth. I did. Honest.



> I quit martial arts training before completing the pepper spray thing and other aspects of training. Today my body is no more resistant to impact than anyone else.


How convenient.



> Today Kung Fu Masters are researching training and teaching Taser resistance. The practitioner gains resistance to the taser from the training. In the beginning stages instead of gong into shock, they get a similar adrenalin rush and strength boost that I got from pepper spray resistance training.


**COUGH*DOUBLE-BS*COUGH**

This is very much like Daffy Duck ignoring the laws of gravity so that he can float in mid-air. Wonderful for a cartoon, BS in real life.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I have something similar, I've been drinking beer so much over the years and now I'm practically resistant to it. Come on and try to attack me with beer, I dare you.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

*Hey MB*

Was your master as good as this guy? /www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDiRA7Idmcs


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, not to quibble, but board-breaking--even with shins and forearms--is not that difficult if your form is good and you are breaking with the grain.

And yes, I was a martial artist.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

MasterBlaster said:


> Today Kung Fu Masters are researching training and teaching Taser resistance. The practitioner gains resistance to the taser from the training. In the beginning stages instead of gong into shock, they get a similar adrenalin rush and strength boost that I got from pepper spray resistance training.


Have you ever been tasered? If so, which model?

I'd LOVE to see a video of this if you have one... though I'm pretty sure there wouldnt be such a thing...


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok did my own youtube searches and came up with the following.

YouTube - Tough? yes - But not TASER tough!

and 

YouTube - Sheffield Village Police Taser incident


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Or how about this guY?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE_7NTBfwHE

man I could go on forever... youtube has some good stuff, and I'm yet to come across a video of anyone fighting through it.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Really how often are you going to use taser resistance? The amount of times you need to do it to yourself doesn't make up for the slight chance of one being used on you.

Now if you wanted to learn something useful how about learning the pressure point that can kill someone, or the move from Balls of Fury that can make someone $hit themselves. Now that has some practical applications.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

There's another form of taser resistance -- called "hopped up on crack and/or meth."

Descriptions of how those folks can kind of "fight through" the pain sound an awful lot like MasterBlaster's. Which might explain his post. 

While I've never had an interest in martial arts, I can say that one CAN teach oneself to ignore a certain level of pain. My dad suffered with a bad hip for years and barely noticed it until his doctor finally got him to agree to a replacement. He told anybody who would listen for years afterward that he hadn't even realised how much pain he was in until it STOPPED.

So there's at least a LITTLE truth in MB's overall thesis, imho.


----------



## woozlewozle (Jan 12, 2008)

scandy said:


> Ok did my own youtube searches and came up with the following.
> 
> YouTube - Tough? yes - But not TASER tough!
> 
> ...


That Sheffield Village post is a classic example of overuse of the taser. That woman was a little nuts and uncooperative but did she need to be tasered? Was she a threat to anyone? It seems like she just didn't want to stand against the wall. That much larger police officer could have pushed her up against the wall easily. He yelled out for the taser to be deployed while she was just standing there. Why?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Being hit with a Taser is more than 'fighting through the pain'

The electricity disrupts normal nerve control. It takes control of your muscles, which is why you see people drop to the ground. It's not because of the pain. It's because they lose motor control.

No amount of kung fu training can stop the laws of physics.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> The electricity disrupts normal nerve control. It takes control of your muscles, which is why you see people drop to the ground. It's not because of the pain. It's because they lose motor control.
> 
> No amount of kung fu training can stop the laws of physics.


Right. Depending on which model, it jointly affects your motor nervous system and sensory motor system. The pain is a non issue as you are completely overloaded and can't do anything about it.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

chas_m said:


> There's another form of taser resistance -- called "hopped up on crack and/or meth."
> 
> So there's at least a LITTLE truth in MB's overall thesis, imho.


If you are talking about purely not feeling the pain, then yes these are two viable training options...

though not really the type for kung fu to employ.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MasterBlaster said:


> Has anyone on those drugs been unstoppable by a taser?


I suppose the depends on what you mean by "unstoppable."

I've seen examples where subjects who were tasered would continue to thrash wildly and generally be a danger to themselves and others AFTER tasering. NBC had a reporter that recovered from a tasering after only a few seconds (but he did lose motor control for a few seconds). Grossly overweight subjects have been known to not have the usual reaction to tasering because of all that blubber.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah the blubber plays a part in it... I found one on youtube of a really big guy that got naked in the middle of the street... got zapped, and didn't have the instant drop like most people do. After a few seconds he was down and out though...

And yes people recover very fast, almost instantly (depending on if they need a second or two to realize what has just happened to them).

Also just to bring up another point. When we see these videos and stuff, and people claiming to have beat the taser you have to take into account how it was deployed. If it was a stun (no probes) then yeah you may be able to get away from that source of pain. Darts on the other hand with good seperation are less pain, but far more effective means of screwing up your SNS and MNS.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

JumboJones said:


> I have something similar, I've been drinking beer so much over the years and now I'm practically resistant to it. Come on and try to attack me with beer, I dare you.


Post of the year.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Just think of the Airport Incident. This would have been a happy ending if they just gave him a beer instead.


Nothing would've said Canadian more than that. Although then he'd get tased for public drinking...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

dona83 said:


> Nothing would've said Canadian more than that. Although then he'd get tased for public drinking...


You just can't win.


----------

